# What are the Chances...A Chuckle at My Expense



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, I think I really did it this time, I am going to have the bottom of my foot x-rayed; I am thinking it will get a big laugh it was at the doctor’s office, and oh well to that. I will share here because most you will understand how it happened. On Saturday night I was brushing my little Bolonka girl on the floor in my den and she is tiny, even though food motivated her little tummy can only handle so much, so afterwards we play ball, it’s a party and reward. So I am jumping cheer and encouraging…many of you do it…I landed on my all Systems oblong brush! Oh yes, many of the pins went in and I had to pull them out one by one…doctor just wants to make for sure there are no broken off pins left in my foot. I guess in the future I will but things back in their box before engaging in play.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

OUCH!!!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Omgosh. Hope you are okay!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Ok, I think I really did it this time, I am going to have the bottom of my foot x-rayed; I am thinking it will get a big laugh it was at the doctor's office, and oh well to that. I will share here because most you will understand how it happened. On Saturday night I was brushing my little Bolonka girl on the floor in my den and she is tiny, even though food motivated her little tummy can only handle so much, so afterwards we play ball, it's a party and reward. So I am jumping cheer and encouraging&#8230;many of you do it&#8230;I landed on my all Systems oblong brush! Oh yes, many of the pins went in and I had to pull them out one by one&#8230;doctor just wants to make for sure there are no broken off pins left in my foot. I guess in the future I will but things back in their box before engaging in play.


Yeeouch!!! Hop your foot AND the brush are OK!!!ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Can't imagine how much that must have hurt!!!!!!!!!! Hope all pins are out and healing happens quickly.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The main thing is your brush okay? lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH!!!! OUCH!!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear it, I hope you recover quickly. I'll bet you will recover more quickly than that poor brush, though.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yikes, that had to hurt. Hope you and the brush will both be fine.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Robbie! ouch. I hope you are ok.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The brush did not make it, pins broken off and some gone. it was an old brush and my favorite. I just need to watch for infection, the x ray was clean. The pins on that type of brush are long and it didn't really hurt, more like little stinging. I can't believe they went in to my foot like that (I know all my weight went on it), what are the chances of that happening ever! Talk about freak accident....I guess this was one.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That actually sounds like something I would do! I hope you heal fast - no infections and no problems. Glad you're okay.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

that sounds like what I'd do, get better quickly!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So long as your girl had a laugh. :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

yikes!! hope you are doing ok!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

You evidently do a good job on the PRAISE PARTY ....so good for you on that job well done...just keep your feet firmly planted next time! 

Hope you are healing quickly.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geeezzzzz!!!!! Better get that brush replaced! Oh! Glad you ok too!


----------

